# New at surf fishing



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

My uncle had a surf rod made for my birthday, but I've never had any luck fishing in the surf in past years. I would love to see the rod put up to good use, so could anyone give me some tips on how to catch fish in the surf. Pompano is what I would like to catch.
Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

well justin the pompano are,nt running anymore as far as i know. you might get lucky and catch a few late runners but i havent heard anything much about pomps right now the water is too cold wait until around june or july and they should be running thick depending on water temps


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

I would't say that. Pompano fisherman I know are doing very well indeed. Consistency is the key. find them and fish the spot. Get your sandfleas or fresh shrimp and just get a double loop pompano rig (15-12lb) #2 circle hook... with a 3oz pyramid sinker and hit the beach. Good luck.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

thanks for the insight on that fishermon. i never hear anything about people catching them around here but who knows maybe i just dont know the right people? lol


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I've caught several nice ones, over 17" in the past few week plus i've seen several schools running along the beach when I've been out in the boat, so they are still around.


----------



## fishingcanada (Oct 21, 2010)

Best baits for pompano include sand-fleas (fresh -caught or frozen), cut claims and fresh shrimp. Baits are fished two or three at a time via dropper rig consisting of wide gap hooks (such as kahle) that facilitate hook penetration in a sand spike. Specialized sinkers for surf fishing include, flat bank sinkers (for calm surf), pyramid sinkers (sharp pointed sinkers to dig in and hold in the sand) and spider sinkers that have retractable legs.


----------



## tofer (Oct 7, 2009)

Actually there's pompano around pretty much year around but the best runs are from march-june and sept-dec. #4 gold kahle hooks with a orange bead bottom fishing is a great bottom rig or fishfinder. Also, we fish the piers, jettys, and towers from boats .sight fishing. throwing small pink jigs for them. You can even ladder fish for them off the beach. : ) Check out fishfinder rigs and drop rigs for surf fishing. You can also use a carolina rig if its not rough out. These same rigs also will catch reds, drum, blues, and sharks. Use a float rig and light line and leaders for the more finicky fish like trout and sheepshead.


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

hello all,, will be heading back to pensacola for the summer,, any good surf places? that you are willing to share... love pensacola


----------

